# Catfish that eats fry.



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me a good catfish that eats fry? I have been overrun by them and I cant even get rid of them for free!

Need a predator in the tank that will keep the numbers down.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

what tank is it for.

african lakes have synos that do the job well, and are biotope correct.

and SA you've got pictus.

there are plenty of options out there


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

If it's African I'd go with Synodontis Multipunctatus, they will eat fry while some others like Synodontis Petricola will not.


----------



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for replies. I have a Juwel trigon 350L OH forgot for mbuna


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd go with a few Synodontis Multipunctatus then. They like company of their own so getting just one or two isn't usually recommended.


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

Believe it or not, I recently had a Ocellated Syno kill my Labeotropheus Trewavasae... the cichlid was a good inch bigger than the cat too! I couldn't believe it, before I went to bed I saw the catfish attacking the lab for a while, and eventually it went and hid. When I woke up the next morning it was dead and the catfish was eating it. Very strange since the red-fin was one of the more aggressive fish in my tank.


----------

